# ag trailer conversion



## Large Fry (Dec 12, 2006)

My neighbor was going to scrap his old ag trailer; I worked out a deal for it and had my Dad and Uncle convert it into a reverse flow pit for me. We smoked some briskets for my cousin's wedding and they turned out excellent. PBS channel has a series you can watch online called BBQ with Franklin. He's they guy that owns that world famous place in Austin. We cooked a batch of brisket just like he shows and they turned out to be some of the best ever. My pop mentioned he would never smoke with out his "famous" homemade rub, but I convinced him to use the salt & pepper rub only like Franklin; that's all he uses now. His BBQ always stayed with me for a long time, burping that stuff up hours later. Turns out it was his rub that was causing the after shock. The salt & pepper rub is the way to go. Cooked uncovered until an internal temp of 165, covered and cooked until an internal temp of 185. Removed from pit with foil still on and placed in a cooler for 2 hours. tender, tender, tender. This method isn't exactly how Franklin cooks, but he doesn't give all his secrets away on the video. Added some details we have learned in the past to fill in the gaps.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very Nice.. I would throw a couple rolls of barbed wire in your wood carrier and keep it an Ag Trailer.


----------



## Large Fry (Dec 12, 2006)

*Ag trailer*

The only thing left of the trailer was the fenders, the swing lock for the trailer doors, the tongue, rims and the two axles. The frame was so rusted out they had to make from scratch. Tandem axle looks nice and will look even better when we put some nicer rims on it, but I never heard two grown men complain so much about those two axles. Had something to do with getting the balance right and how far they had to move the pit up on the trailer to keep a little weight towards the front. The fire box is very close to the rear wheel. We put an old fire blanket between the fire box and rear tire just in-case.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

FANTASTIC! Nice clean work.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Cool build. The only thing I would have done a little differently is to have 2 thermometers, one in each door to see the variance in temp.

I'm going to try your brisket cooking method next time. Question I have is.... was it a cheap Kroger/HEB-type brisket or an expensive one?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nicely done.... That smoker is a Cinderella story.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Very nice work!

I agree 100% with the Franklin recipe!


----------



## Large Fry (Dec 12, 2006)

*Ag conversion*



MarshMellow said:


> Cool build. The only thing I would have done a little differently is to have 2 thermometers, one in each door to see the variance in temp.
> 
> I'm going to try your brisket cooking method next time. Question I have is.... was it a cheap Kroger/HEB-type brisket or an expensive one?


We only use the temp gauge to kind of compare to our digital thermometers. We use one that measures pit temp and internal temp. We just use the butcher cut briskets from Kroger and trim them ourselves.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

heckuva job!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice looking pit. Reverse flow I guess?


----------



## Large Fry (Dec 12, 2006)

*Ag Trailer*



bigmike said:


> Nice looking pit. Reverse flow I guess?


Yes it is. Briskets at opposite ends of the smoker only have a two degree difference in internal temperature. I know there could be multiple variables when checking internal temperature, but it's noticeably different from before when we had to rotate meat away from the fire box end with our old regular flow pit.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Man that is sweet!


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

*First Class!!*

Top Notch Job, I love it!!


----------

